# Automator ?



## Hesiode (18 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir,

J'aimerai au demarrage connecter automatiquement un lecteur reseau sans qu'à chaque fois j'aimme dans le DD/reseau/myhome/ etc

Est-ce que je pourrai faire ça avec automator ? merci


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2006)

Oui.

.


----------

